# Crate Games?



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Has anyone used the DVD "Crate Games" with their Vizsla? Our trainer recommended it and I wanted to hear some reviews from Vizsla owners before I purchase....

Thank you!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Nope. What are you trying to accomplish? ???


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

This is the description off the website for it...

"Crate Games features not only mature dogs but also puppies as young as 9 weeks old learning how to have focus and motivation for work, how to relax in a crate even while another dog is working, how to have self control rather than imposed control for a phenomenal sit stay, a speedy and dependable recall, distance skills for obedience or agility, how to develop an amazing working relationship, confidence while being proofed during any tough distraction, how to offer responses keenly when being shaped, and much more."

Thoughts?


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds like a training Video centered around the crate. Not a bad idea. There are many ways to train. The important thing is to be your dog's best friend and build their confidence by showing affection and rewarding them ALLOT!  Don't forget the consistency. Never give a command that you can't or will not enforce. This sends mixed messages.


----------

